# Paint on Tyvek ...



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

We've read about a few uses for this stretched over a frame 
-- like an art canvas and theater backgrounds and similar.

My question is about the best/better paint type & prep work required.
Is there any reason to think more than just a couple coats of latex?
Maybe a primer first and then the finish paint?

Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Its polyethylene so be sure to use something that is non-VOC or you will burn holes in it. 



Standard prep to get it free of oils and debris would probably be normal.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Its polyethylene so be sure to use something that is non-VOC or you will burn holes in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard prep to get it free of oils and debris would probably be normal.


Hmm? You sure about that? Tyvek suits are used by spray painters for protection.

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...-applications/paint-protective-equipment.html


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HenryMac said:


> Hmm? You sure about that? Tyvek suits are used by spray painters for protection.
> 
> http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...-applications/paint-protective-equipment.html



If they are talking about the housewrap product (WRB), it is HDPE based product. 



Recycled milk jugs basically. 



http://www2.dupont.com/Building_Innovations/en_CN/productServices/tyvek/prod_tyvek_housewrap.html


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

You can paint Tyvek? Really? And it won't just crack right off at the first movement?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Latex paint would be best because it's _slightly_ more flexible than solvent based coatings.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

It has markings on it now that are likely sprayed or rolled on with something. Seams to adhere well. I have never seen them coming off.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

NotYerUncleBob2 said:


> And it won't just crack right off at the first movement?


That's what they're saying 
...and probably why a very tight fit over some sort of frame is used.

In my case I'm thinking about it for the walls inside my garage.
Stretch it tight and probably add some battens too.
I'll post pictures when I get deeper into it.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

look @ using the fabric used to cover aircraft.
It would be stronger & tighter than Tyvek very hard to damage compared to Tyvek.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

> I'm thinking about it for the walls inside my garage.
> Stretch it tight and probably add some battens too.


*why ?? for what reason ??*

as a retired Sign Painter, I have painted more than the
lion's share of banners. . . . . with oil based enamel and latex paints.
depending on the material, we use a product called "Ti-Cote" which is
basically a clear acrylic primer that will bond the paint to the vinyl banner.
white block-out acrylic bonding primer will work just as well.
depending on how serious you want take this project,
Google is your friend: look up the Ti-Cote and acrylic bonding primer 
to see if it will suit your needs.
when you think about it, think how many banners you have seen in your
lifetime with either painted or vinyl letters that are rolled and folded and
put away each year and for the most part, never crack or peel.
if you want to cover a large project, used billboard vinyl tarps are available
at a decent price if you are close to an outlet. https://www.billboardvinyls.com/
practicing with any/all products involved is always a good practice.
[I have painted a lot of House Wrap material for home builder's advertising banners]
but, I have not painted any in the last 15 years or so. so I have no idea what
chemical changes have been made to the products since then.

and, if you over think it ~ it will surely be overthunk !!

.

.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ClarenceBauer said:


> look @ using the fabric used to cover aircraft.
> It would be stronger & tighter than Tyvek very hard to damage compared to Tyvek.


 You don't want to play with the chemicals used on aircraft skin. They call it dope for a reason.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ClarenceBauer said:


> It would be stronger & tighter than Tyvek very hard to damage compared to Tyvek.


Maybe so, and setting aside all the extra risk and costs a) I already own enough Tyvek to do the job and b) if i can't use house paint of some sort it ain't happening.

Latex primer/sealer and a latex semi gloss top coat.
Both w/ some bright tinting added.


Thanks for the help all.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Terp - since you have a lot of the material on hand,
why not cut off a 3 foot piece and paint it with whatever
paint you have on hand - just for experimental sake.
nothing ventured - nothing gained. (personally, I think
any latex will stick just fine).

.

.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Johnny_inFL said:


> (personally, I think any latex will stick just fine).


I know it will work ...
I just didn't really trust the what/how of the theater people and artists 
who've been doing it to say what they're actually using or about process
like an actual pro painter would.. "wondered about the best/better".

But I am surprised that this sort of usage for Tyvek 
doesn't seem to have come up before.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TarheelTerp said:


> I know it will work ...
> I just didn't really trust the what/how of the theater people and artists
> who've been doing it to say what they're actually using or about process
> like an actual pro painter would.. "wondered about the best/better".
> ...


 Do some small tests.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> *why ?? for what reason ??*


Yeah, why bother?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Nealtw said:


> You don't want to play with the chemicals used on aircraft skin. They call it dope for a reason.


I didn't know that construction materials were to play with.
If you follow the written instructions on all products used there is very little harm in there use. Yes I was using Aircraft DOPE as far back as 1960.
I also had to wear a Dosimeter for Gamma Rays in 1956 no problems.
Mid 1960's was using Zinc Chromate Primer for Air Craft parts.

Worker on the C-47 Aircraft that used the Fabric & Dope no problems. Also worked on the C-123 Spray Birds which used Orange Herbi & Purple Herbi plus the Mosquito spray Bird do to the above the Tax payers take care of all my medical problems & to date I have no side affects if I even tell the Doc's I have a head ache they will check from bottom to top to see why.

Now in construction workers use a lot of Chemicals that compare to the DOPE some of the following are found on job sites every day Drywall Dust , Lime Dust . Paint Fumes & Gypsum Dust & many more & in most cases the workers don't even wear a dust mask or respirator. I wonder how many DIY'er use mask / Respirator ?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ClarenceBauer said:


> I didn't know that construction materials were to play with.
> If you follow the written instructions on all products used there is very little harm in there use. Yes I was using Aircraft DOPE as far back as 1960.
> I also had to wear a Dosimeter for Gamma Rays in 1956 no problems.
> Mid 1960's was using Zinc Chromate Primer for Air Craft parts.
> ...


 https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/kitspages/copingvsrebuilding.php


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

TarheelTerp said:


> In my case I'm thinking about it for the walls inside my garage.
> Stretch it tight and probably add some battens too.


Have you considered if this would be a fire risk?
I also can't imagine it being very strong as a wall. Anything bumps it and it will tear.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

TarheelTerp said:


> ....In my case I'm thinking about it for the walls inside my garage. Stretch it tight and probably add some battens too. I'll post pictures when I get deeper into it.


I used Tyvek in my shop across a truss and a divider wall to seal off the area where I store my cars, from the maintenance and storage bays where I work on projects.

My barn has acrylic ridge caps to let the sun light in. The Tyvek, being white is a great reflective surface, the sunlight shines on the Tyvek and instead of blocking the light it acts as a large reflector. It's just like a white fabric tent on a sunny day, very bright inside.


----------

